# Schwinn Kickstand Removal Tool



## pedalpower17 (Oct 12, 2018)

The method of compressing the spring with the end of a 10" adjustable wrench not working on my current project.  I need the tool that compresses the spring deeper than the edge of the frame/housing.  Anybody care to sell a tool that they're not using any more?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2018)

Put a small nut on the ring and squeeze with a pair of channel locks


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 12, 2018)

I ground down the teeth 1/8 in from the tip of my channel locks and it will push in the ring perfectly.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Oct 13, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> I ground down the teeth 1/8 in from the tip of my channel locks and it will push in the ring perfectly.



 That might be a good solution...depending on the cost of a big pair of channel locks.  Thanks to a fellow Michigander


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 13, 2018)

Dan @ bicycle bones sells them .. sales@bicyclebones.com.  There are several videos on YouTube showing how to use regular tools you would have.. I could never get those to work though..


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Approved-Bicycle-Built-In-Kickstand-Removal-Installation-Tool/332837503464?hash=item4d7ea941e8:g:QnkAAOxyDgRQ9dhr


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Approved-Bicycle-Built-In-Kickstand-Removal-Installation-Tool/332837503464?hash=item4d7ea941e8:g:QnkAAOxyDgRQ9dhrView attachment 882947



Such a simple contraption, isn't it. I know there are CABErs with metal skills that could reproduce that. Of course, the time and money you spend making it...probably the $32 isn't a bad price

I've had luck using C clamp. Not the most convenient way of doing it , but it does work


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have this style kickstand tool. Not the cheapest way to do it, but much easier than using a wrench. Probably won't ever need it again, but hanging onto it just in case lol.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302781616476


----------

